# Respect !



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

At least he drove the car, instead of leaving him in the garage :lol: 
Nice to have the engine in the back, at these moments...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Saw this on another site earlier tonight. Doesn't the person who put that bag on the back know he might scratch the paintwork?  Inconsiderate t#@t


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Yeah, it's a wet rainy slick day. Let's take the hypercar out for a quick spin (literally). Idiot.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you have enough money to buy one you must have enough money to fix one


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

He mint lose his no caims bonus now


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I just read that the driver's been charged with 'Driving without due care'


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Respect - for driving like an ar5e? Read a few of the newspaper articles about this crash - the reports make it clear this guy deserves a kick in the head, not respect.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

least the air bag on the spoiler went off! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And the rear parachute.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

at least no one was seriously hurt. :?


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

more pics:

http://www.vcars.co.uk/news/car-news/pi ... h-193.html

what a dumb ass!


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

TVR_Man said:


> Read a few of the newspaper articles about this crash - the reports make it clear this guy deserves a kick in the head, not respect.


Yeah, like the newspapers get everything correct! :lol:

I'm not saying he wasn't necessarily driving like an idiot, but none of us were there. He's bound to get loads of grief and made out to be in the wrong just because he owns an Â£800K car and hardly anyone else does!

Simon.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Read a few articles - he didn't own the car. I'm sure that all the press didn't get that wrong.


----------

